

Show HN: Rainbowstream – Twitter the geek way - DTVD
https://github.com/DTVD/rainbowstream

======
jarin
This is a great way to stealth tweet at work, especially when combined with a
2nd monitor and a 4-way terminal split :)

~~~
alexcroox
If you are that worried about being caught Tweeting at work wouldn't you be
more concerned about generating a public tweet with a timestamp showing you
posted it at work?

~~~
sbarre
Most people consume Twitter a lot more than they produce tweets.

I almost never tweet from work, but I have the OS X app open most of the time
(without any need to hide it where I work).

~~~
alexcroox
Ah sorry "tweeting" is an action to post a tweet. I thought that's what they
meant.

------
fsiefken
I'm using [https://github.com/sferik/t](https://github.com/sferik/t) is this
better

~~~
DTVD
I think t is rather like a Linux command, while Rainbow Stream is an app and
focus on display and custom hashtag following with streaming API.

------
chazu
Fantastic, I've been looking for a way to stop using Janetter for some time,
and my love of TUIs means this is right up my alley!

------
GrinningFool
I've had almost exactly this on my back-burner of "things that would be nice
to write if nobody else does". Thanks!

------
likeclockwork
I think I'll actually give Twitter a shot now. This looks much more convenient
than the web interface.

------
moriara
Feature request! Instead of a link to photos, there could be ASCII converted
images, like with [http://picascii.com/](http://picascii.com/)

~~~
DTVD
You mean when we type a "show image x" ? Would be an awesome feature :) If I
can I will try to do the ascii magic directly on terminal first :)

~~~
moriara
Sounds good! This is really neat and elegant by the way :)

------
BorisMelnik
thank you! I've been looking for something like this for a while now, been
trying to mess with the API myself but a tad over my head.

------
etep
wow, that is awesome

